# TEAM #1 - DEER FORCE ONE



## 12-Ringer

Welcome to the 19th Annual AT Deer Contest!
Below is your team for the 2022-2023 season. These contests are designed for everyone to have fun and not take things too seriously. Let's all have a safe and successful season! Use this thread for discussion purposes, sharing trail cam pictures, etc. amongst your team members. After your team has a majority on a team name, have one member of your team post the team name in the Team Name thread. 

Remember the 4 S's = Shoot Straight, Stay Safe
Good luck everyone
Joe


aaron12031​DanF1​Devin Jeremiah1​Hawgfan1​hillegass1​HOYT5MAN1​hunter dan1​IowaSwitchback1​Jerred441​mikeybond1​ohiobucks1​SOLOWJV1​tatesbluff1​V3x1​xxkilla1​


----------



## Jerred44

I'm in


----------



## Devin Jeremiah

Checking in


----------



## SOLOWJV

Checking in from Virginia. Looking forward to a fun season and I am ready to start shooting some “freezer queens” in September.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

DanF checking in from Pa. I also hunt NY and have my annual trip to Kansas in November!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Hey guys. Aaron here checking in from Southeast Ohio


----------



## Jerred44

Dan where u at in pa? I'm also in pa. I will only be hunting in Illinois this year. Going out for opening day to get some does. Then back again in November


----------



## tatesbluff

Checking in from south Arkansas. It’s been terribly hot here but I’ve got out a few times to hunt hogs and keep up my form and test my setups. I’ll stay in state but hunt the mountains of the west, the farm country of the east and the river and creek bottoms of south ark. 1st year trying a saddle. Excited about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

What’s up guys! Checking in from SC but most of my hunting is done up in North Carolina! Last year I was on team 10 and we came in second by 50 pts hoping we can pull together this year for a win!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

hillegass said:


> What’s up guys! Checking in from SC but most of my hunting is done up in North Carolina! Last year I was on team 10 and we came in second by 50 pts hoping we can pull together this year for a win!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey hillegass! Fellow team 10’er here to! Let’s kick some tail this year!


----------



## ohiobucks

Tom from central Ohio checking in


----------



## hillegass

aaron1203 said:


> Hey hillegass! Fellow team 10’er here to! Let’s kick some tail this year!


What’s up brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

last few years deer


----------



## Jerred44

Last year's


----------



## aaron1203

Heres a few of my best, hunting the family farm here in Ohio. Luckily this year I’m going to have a ton of time to hunt. I got divorced last summer and jumped right into a relationship which I just called off after a year. So single going into deer season means I’m going to be killing it in the woods this year!! I have custody of my four year old son so I can’t wait to get him out on some track jobs for the first time this year!


----------



## Jerred44

nice looking deer, sucks about your love life, but being single during hunting season isnt so bad


----------



## aaron1203

Jerred44 said:


> nice looking deer, sucks about your love life, but being single during hunting season isnt so bad


Hahahahaha I’m not a bit disappointed to be honest. I have about 3 weeks vacation and nothing but time!


----------



## DanF

Jerred44 said:


> Dan where u at in pa? I'm also in pa. I will only be hunting in Illinois this year. Going out for opening day to get some does. Then back again in November


I am in the Allentown area. I hunt units 5C and 3D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter dan

Im from Michigan A few nice bucks in camera


----------



## Jerred44

DanF said:


> I am in the Allentown area. I hunt units 5C and 3D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im down in lancaster,


----------



## Jerred44

Some pics of a couple decent ones so far


----------



## hillegass

Nice bucks! I only have one on camera right now that’s a shooter 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Hi fellas..I hunt in central NY and already feel insignificant after seeing some of the deer pics you guys posted. I will be out early October when the season kicks off here.and hope to be able to contribute with a decent NY buck.


----------



## hillegass

What y’all think he scores ? I’m guessing in the 160s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

mikeybond said:


> Hi fellas..I hunt in central NY and already feel insignificant after seeing some of the deer pics you guys posted. I will be out early October when the season kicks off here.and hope to be able to contribute with a decent NY buck.


Same here in Arkansas, bucks like those just don’t come around every year. Lots of deer, lots of hogs. Not many big bucks. 2 buck limit and gun season that runs from Nov-Dec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

hillegass said:


> What y’all think he scores ? I’m guessing in the 160s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing 170. That junk adds up quick. Hes real nice


----------



## SOLOWJV

hillegass said:


> What y’all think he scores ? I’m guessing in the 160s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a Toad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

hillegass said:


> What y’all think he scores ? I’m guessing in the 160s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Man!!! I’ve never even seen a deer that big outside of Cabelas!!! 😂


----------



## hillegass

Yea he’s a stud!! He grew a bunch from last year.. I started using some minerals from a company near my farm and it’s paid off big with him! If y’all are interested the company is called Wright minerals out of Eden NC! their minerals produced the NC state record buck which was like 235in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Hey guys. Quick check in from Northern Michigan. I’ll check back in tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## DanF

mikeybond said:


> Hi fellas..I hunt in central NY and already feel insignificant after seeing some of the deer pics you guys posted. I will be out early October when the season kicks off here.and hope to be able to contribute with a decent NY buck.


What part of NY do you hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

hunter dan said:


> Im from Michigan A few nice bucks in camera



Hey fellow Michigander! Are you a member of Michigan Sportsman as well?


----------



## Hawgfan

Checking in from the Great State of Arkansas! Look forward to this every year.


----------



## hillegass

Hawgfan said:


> Checking in from the Great State of Arkansas! Look forward to this every year.


What’s up brother! We were on team 10 together last year I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Checking in from SW lower Michigan.

I'm in


----------



## DanF

Anybody got any good ideas for a team name!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

hillegass said:


> What’s up brother! We were on team 10 together last year I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man we’re getting the band back together! Lol


----------



## V3x

DanF said:


> Anybody got any good ideas for a team name!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I nominate you as official namer👍


----------



## hillegass

Here are some random names

One Shot One Kill
One Hit Drops 

The One & Only 
One shot 

Buck-one-der 

Buck lives matter ()

I’m not good at this but anything y’all got just say it in chat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

I like all of hillegass’ names I’ll add, “One for the money”


----------



## mikeybond

DanF said:


> What part of NY do you hunt
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am near Cooperstown in 4F,but I also like to explore Beaver Creek and Charles Baker state forests,those are west of me and big. Nothing gets much pressure during bow season though,at least I have not seen it.


----------



## Hawgfan

hillegass said:


> What’s up brother! We were on team 10 together last year I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s up bro! Glad to see some familiar names and faces on our team! We shoulda won last year. 

Like all those names. How about “Broke off Spike”?  That would be a 1 pointer wouldn’t it???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

Off topic, but I started a few months ago as a Director of Development with NWTF. My region is Arkansas, Missouri, Iowa and Illinois. Loving the new job.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Found out last week the buck I was hoping made it thru last year got shot in November or December.


----------



## DanF

How about “Blood Sweat & Deers”, for a team name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Hawgfan said:


> What’s up bro! Glad to see some familiar names and faces on our team! We shoulda won last year.
> 
> Like all those names. How about “Broke off Spike”?  That would be a 1 pointer wouldn’t it???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot one of those once...early in my hunting journey.


----------



## Hawgfan

I like those names but here’s another to toss around: “One and Done”, a play off of elite college bball players. 

Or….”Deer Force One”.  

I’ll stop now……………………..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Hawgfan said:


> I like those names but here’s another to toss around: “One and Done”, a play off of elite college bball players.
> 
> Or….”Deer Force One”.
> 
> I’ll stop now……………………..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love deer force one...lol


----------



## hillegass

Deer force one is pretty cool what y’all think ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

hillegass said:


> Deer force one is pretty cool what y’all think ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## SOLOWJV

Few random thoughts for a Team name
-1 Up 1 Down
-1st Time for everything
-Nock 1 On
-One Down
-1 for the wall
-1 in the freezer
-One and done
-Get’em One


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Deer Force One works for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Yea Deer Force One Is funny !! Y’all hit the like button on this post or let’s figure out another name… if not I’ll post it in the team name discussion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Deer Force One is


----------



## aaron1203

Deer force one it is!


----------



## xxkilla

Checking in, I’m down south in NW Florida


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I'm in for Deer Force One.


----------



## hillegass

Ok I’ll post it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

We don't have many 180" bucks in my area and I'm not hunting out of state this year because we're headed for Africa next







May but hopefully I'll contribute a decent 3 or 4 year old and a doe. The doe is a given 😁

I've been getting a few bucks on the cameras, this is one of the better ones and if I get a chance I'll put an arrow through him👍


----------



## Jerred44

V3x said:


> We don't have many 180" bucks in my area and I'm not hunting out of state this year because we're headed for Africa next
> View attachment 7675419
> May but hopefully I'll contribute a decent 3 or 4 year old and a doe. The doe is a given 😁
> 
> I've been getting a few bucks on the cameras, this is one of the better ones and if I get a chance I'll put an arrow through him👍


That's a nice buck. What all u hunting in Africa


----------



## Jerred44

xxkilla said:


> Checking in, I’m down south in NW Florida


Hows it going. I was on your team last year


----------



## V3x

First trip over there so just plains game. Really hoping for a big Kudu and a Sable. 
And whatever else gets in the way of my arrow lol


----------



## xxkilla

Jerred44 said:


> Hows it going. I was on your team last year


Yes! I saw you when I looked at team #1 roster, you were a killer for last years team. Going good here. Looks like we have a good crew of blood brothers here this year.


----------



## V3x

Well, if the winner was based on team name alone we'd already have it wrapped up. 

October 1 can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Jerred44

season cant get here quick enough


----------



## hillegass

Check out this weird buck! I call him triton [emoji823] his right side looks like one. Kinda cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

anybody doing any other hunts besides deer? elk bear something like that


----------



## Jerred44

hillegass said:


> Check out this weird buck! I call him triton [emoji823] his right side looks like one. Kinda cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


id shoot that buck all day, very cool looking


----------



## V3x

Jerred44 said:


> anybody doing any other hunts besides deer? elk bear something like that


Just fall turkey for me and then Africa in the Spring.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Checking in


----------



## hillegass

Looks like everyone is checked in now!! What is everyone shooting this year bow wise ?? I’ll be shooting my PSE Carbon Levitate 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

pse evolve


----------



## xxkilla

Jerred44 said:


> anybody doing any other hunts besides deer? elk bear something like that


Nothing too exotic here, but let a hog wonder into the kill box and it will be systematically eliminated like you would any termite or roach

Mathews V3X 33


----------



## Jerred44

xxkilla said:


> Nothing too exotic here, but let a hog wonder into the kill box and it will be targeted and eliminated.


u have a lot of hogs where u hunt?


----------



## xxkilla

Yes some areas are overrun with feral hogs.


----------



## Jerred44

Going back to Illinois for first few days of season. Mostly going to shoot does. But I have one spot that always has some nice bucks the first few days of October. It's hit or miss. I'll either see a buck. Or nothing at all. If there's a dip in temp I'll go in 
Here's some of the bucks the last 2 years


----------



## mikeybond

I am shooting a hoyt ventum 33,upgraded from a matthews halon x. I got to try a ventum at a 3d shoot and was blown away by the draw cycle,it felt so much smoother than the halon x. Got it dialed in and now I practice shooting from my saddle. I should be all ready come October 1st. I may be going to Germany for a few weeks,but should be back for the best weeks,late October through November here.


----------



## ohiobucks

Shooting a Hoyt RX4 here.

Just set a camera out at one of my farms, so we'll see what shows up.


----------



## aaron1203

shooting my trusty ventum33 again. Plan on keeping this one a while. It was a killer last season


----------



## Jerred44

mikeybond said:


> I am shooting a hoyt ventum 33,upgraded from a matthews halon x. I got to try a ventum at a 3d shoot and was blown away by the draw cycle,it felt so much smoother than the halon x. Got it dialed in and now I practice shooting from my saddle. I should be all ready come October 1st. I may be going to Germany for a few weeks,but should be back for the best weeks,late October through November here.


Whats going on in Germany


----------



## V3x

My handle is a dead give away, 😄

V3X 33


----------



## hillegass

Nice bows everyone!! I use to be a Mathews guy but the draw cycle on the switch weight cams was not ideal for me… the last Mathews I actually liked was the traverse. Hell I’d still shoot that bow today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Jerred44 said:


> Going back to Illinois for first few days of season. Mostly going to shoot does. But I have one spot that always has some nice bucks the first few days of October. It's hit or miss. I'll either see a buck. Or nothing at all. If there's a dip in temp I'll go in
> Here's some of the bucks the last 2 years
> View attachment 7676479
> 
> View attachment 7676480
> 
> View attachment 7676478
> 
> View attachment 7676477
> 
> View attachment 7676476
> 
> View attachment 7676475


Those are some awesome bucks bro! I hope you get a opportunity on one of them this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Jerred44 said:


> Whats going on in Germany


I am from Germany,my family is still there..I have lived in the U.S for 24 years now. I gotta go to see my Dad who is 88 years old. He used to come visit but can't make the trip anymore.


----------



## V3x

mikeybond said:


> I am from Germany,my family is still there..I have lived in the U.S for 24 years now. I gotta go to see my Dad who is 88 years old. He used to come visit but can't make the trip anymore.


Good on you. 👍👍

My Dad is 84 and still hunting, can't imagine him living in a different country where I couldn't keep an eye on him


----------



## mikeybond

V3x said:


> Good on you. 👍👍
> 
> My Dad is 84 and still hunting, can't imagine him living in a different country where I couldn't keep an eye on him


Luckily I have two older brothers that live in the same village and help him out. But the one just got a brain tumor diagnosis,so that is part of the reason we are going. He lived with my dad but that won't be working anymore,so we gotta make some changes.


----------



## Jerred44

Damn man. Sorry to hear all that


----------



## mikeybond

Jerred44 said:


> Damn man. Sorry to hear all that


Yeah,I feel bad for both. All this end of life stuff sucks,no matter how you slice it. The lesson is you gotta enjoy what you got while you got it. There are no guarantees.


----------



## xxkilla

A few bucks from today’s camera check, public ground, 69 days till early archery opener.


----------



## Jerred44

Some cell pics that came in tonight


----------



## hillegass

Nice bucks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

What states are y’all hunting in?? I’ll be hunting primarily in NC & some in South Carolina 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

Probably just Arkansas for me but I normally cover the east, west and south part of the state. Public land east & west, private and public south. Saw my first wild bear in the Ouachita mountains last year. He back tracked me back instead of tracking to my stand or I might have got my first shot at a bear too! I shoot a lot of hogs. They can be a pain sometimes but they are fun to bow hunt. Gotta a couple I’m gonna try to get soon. Just bought a pack of Muzzy Ones to see how they perform.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

hillegass said:


> What states are y’all hunting in?? I’ll be hunting primarily in NC & some in South Carolina
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


North West Florida for me, I may make a road trip it something interesting comes up.


----------



## SOLOWJV

Haven’t decided on which bow I am going to start the season off with yet but I am between Bowtech SR350, Bowtech X80, PSE Levitate or Hoyt Ventum Pro 33. To many choices. Would like to get a kill with all of them.

Probably only hunting VA this year but may hunt NC or AL if I get the opportunity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

I will be hunting with my Mathews VXR 31.5. Not sure on my arrow selection yet. They will either be Gold tip Pierce platinum or if I finish my build it will be Victory VAP SS. They will be tipped with Tooth of the Arrow solid heads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

SOLOWJV said:


> Haven’t decided on which bow I am going to start the season off with yet but I am between Bowtech SR350, Bowtech X80, PSE Levitate or Hoyt Ventum Pro 33. To many choices. Would like to get a kill with all of them.
> 
> Probably only hunting VA this year but may hunt NC or AL if I get the opportunity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go with the levitate!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

I will be hunting NY exclusively. I may try to make a trip to the finger lakes,bucks have bigger racks there because the soil composition is different there from the rest of the state. My ventum is waiting for the first kill,I just got it this spring.


----------



## V3x

I'll be hunting central lower Michigan


----------



## SOLOWJV

hillegass said:


> Go with the levitate!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the way I was leaning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I’ll be hunting here in NW Michigan with my Rx4 Ultra. (Was trying to get some deer in the background but they split by the time I grabbed my bow for the picture. One decent 8 was in the group.) 

I usually hunt SE Ohio too and will be taking another scouting trip to Iowa this fall.


----------



## Jerred44

Love cell cams
My dads farm in illinois


----------



## aaron1203

HOYT5MAN said:


> I’ll be hunting here in NW Michigan with my Rx4 Ultra. (Was trying to get some deer in the background but they split by the time I grabbed my bow for the picture. One decent 8 was in the group.)
> 
> I usually hunt SE Ohio too and will be taking another scouting trip to Iowa this fall.
> View attachment 7678365



what part of SE Ohio? I’m down here in Meigs!


----------



## HOYT5MAN

South of Athens on 33. Near Shade. We hunt some private down there for the last 3-4 years now. We've taken a couple nice bucks and missed a few too. I like my north country hunting but SE Ohio is a blast too.


----------



## aaron1203

HOYT5MAN said:


> South of Athens on 33. Near Shade. We hunt some private down there for the last 3-4 years now. We've taken a couple nice bucks and missed a few too. I like my north country hunting but SE Ohio is a blast too.


Haha that's awesome, I'm just down the road from there


----------



## HOYT5MAN

33 splits the property we hunt. I bit annoying sometimes but the deer don’t mind. Ran into a guy at Wood Road Processors down there a couple years ago that lives in the same town as us- small world!


----------



## Jerred44

aaron1203 said:


> what part of SE Ohio? I’m down here in Meigs!


are u hunting iowa or just scouting for near future


----------



## xxkilla

All 15 deer force one team members have checked in we have a full team present.
I will reply to 12Ringer request to let him know everyone has checked in and we will not be needing 
any replacement members.


----------



## hillegass

Looks like we have a solid team! The big thing is if we can at least get everyone to shoot their does. Usually around 1850pts wins that’s about 125pts per team member so not to hard to do that’s shooting a doe for 50pts and a 80in buck or bigger. I think we can do good this year !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Who's gonna be the first of us to put one on the ground? 

I am really looking forward to getting out there, 50 degree nights are awesome!


----------



## Jerred44

I'm ready. This will be my first time going back to Illinois for opening day in a long time. These cold nights got me ready


----------



## xxkilla

hillegass said:


> Looks like we have a solid team! The big thing is if we can at least get everyone to shoot their does. Usually around 1850pts wins that’s about 125pts per team member so not to hard to do that’s shooting a doe for 50pts and a 80in buck or bigger. I think we can do good this year !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s very true about everyone contributing, the team I was on last year we had 7 teammates that didn’t even enter a deer and two more that didn’t enter a doe. We still came in 6th. place and missed winning by 665 points.



V3x said:


> Who's gonna be the first of us to put one on the ground?
> 
> I am really looking forward to getting out there, 50 degree nights are awesome!


My early archery opener is late compared to most (oct.22nd.) Im sure someone else will rack up points before then.
Hard part will waiting, & watching while you guys get after it.

Lows in the 50’s that’s awesome our Florida lows now are mid to upper 70’s factor in the humidity mornings feel like mid 80’s. Send that cool weather south please.


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Last few mornings have been low 50’s in the mornings here in Northern Michigan. Starting g to get pics of bucks sparing so they gotta be getting close to velvet shed soon.


----------



## tatesbluff

50’s sounds nice! I don’t see a 50 degree temp in our forecast until Sep 24. Season opens the 25th. It will be great if that holds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Oh I will certainly not pass up any does. I hunt for meat first,antlers second. I have four tags,so filling half of those is my minimum.


----------



## aaron1203

I will definitely be able to contribute at least 170 points. I passed up a few nice 120 class bucks last year but I'm not going to be as picky this year with groceries like they are lol. I also always hunt the first cold front of season so I usually good for a doe around the first of October. I missed my first doe of the season last year though lol


----------



## V3x

I don't want to count my chickens before they're hatched but I should be good for around 160 or so.

I got this pic this morning, pretty typical of the bucks in my area and a doe is a given.


----------



## mikeybond

I have done very little scouting and gave up on cams a few years ago. My area gets hunted hard but there are big bucks around,they are just hard to find. I hope I will be able to put eyes on a couple early on...The acorns look good this year,that should help with finding does and bucks...


----------



## Jerred44

V3x said:


> I don't want to count my chickens before they're hatched but I should be good for around 160 or so.
> 
> I got this pic this morning, pretty typical of the bucks in my area and a doe is a given.
> View attachment 7680213


Nice looking deer. Hopefully he sticks around


----------



## hillegass

I’m hoping for around 200 PTS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

My best chance for a big buck is in Kansas. Didn’t draw a tag last year but still went and sat with others and had several shooters in range. This year I will be hunting and we have lots to choose from as far as shooter bucks go. That trip is in November. Will be hunting Ny early on and does are plentiful. Putting one down shouldn’t be a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

If I get a buck I will need help with scoring for sure. My best one here barely made 120 as per my bow shop owners measurements.


----------



## Jerred44

Kansas has been on my bucket list for years now. As is Alberta. And about 15 other hunts I can't afford lol


----------



## Jerred44

Anybody gonna do some bear hunting this year


----------



## HOYT5MAN

No bear hunting for me but I should. In Michigan you apply for a permit and if you're not drawn then you get a point. I killed a bear in '99 so I have been putting in for a preference point ever since. I'm guaranteed a permit whenever I decide I want to hunt again. I'm thinking next year I might cash in those points and pull a permit as the bear numbers seem to be up a lot in my area. It's not uncommon to see bear around my house anymore.


----------



## V3x

I've bear hunted in Manitoba twice and killed good bears both times, the best being a chocolate P&Y about 20 years ago.

I'd like to go back for deer but until the border reopens I'll have to stick with hunting the States and countries that'll let me in 😁 .


----------



## Hawgfan

V3x said:


> Who's gonna be the first of us to put one on the ground?
> 
> I am really looking forward to getting out there, 50 degree nights are awesome!


Sorry I've been absent lately. Been on the road a lot for work! Just got back from checking some cams today. Should be able to at least pop a doe soon. I'm in an urban hunt that starts two weeks from today.


----------



## hillegass

Nice !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

I’m in Oklahoma City until Sep 16 but then it’s game on!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

My season doesn't start till Oct 1. Always wanted to start sooner


----------



## mikeybond

Jerred44 said:


> My season doesn't start till Oct 1. Always wanted to start sooner


same here...they added an extra early doe season in NY but not in my area...


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Michigan archery starts Oct. 1 but we have an early antlerless season in a couple weeks that runs for a few days.


----------



## tatesbluff

Got a feeder, camera and lock-on stand up this morning before work. This area is weekend/holiday archery hunting only. You have designated areas and have to sign in and out of them each day. It’s a bit of a pain with all the rules but nice to have a place that the deer continue to move in daylight 3 weeks deep into gun season. When I work Friday’s, I can leave work and be in the stand in 30 minutes. It’s a nice work bonus that only a handful of the more than a thousand people working there give a crap about. Fine with me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Loving my setup this year PSE carbon levitate hamseka eplison rest… AXCEL landslyde sight b stinger bars.. shooting 4mm Easton FMJ match grades 540 grains absolute jack hammer!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teenoh22

hillegass said:


> Loving my setup this year PSE carbon levitate hamseka eplison rest… AXCEL landslyde sight b stinger bars.. shooting 4mm Easton FMJ match grades 540 grains absolute jack hammer!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a nice bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

Found a few good ones. This 8 is wiiiiide.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Nice 8. I'd shoot him


----------



## Jerred44

Did some fishing today















m


----------



## V3x

Jerred44 said:


> Did some fishing today
> View attachment 7682671
> 
> View attachment 7682672
> m
> View attachment 7682670


Very cool!

I caught a couple too







😁


----------



## tatesbluff

Hawgfan said:


> Found a few good ones. This 8 is wiiiiide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is! Is that old rub marks on that tree or did a beaver work on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

Beaver most likely. There's a bunch in this area.


----------



## xxkilla

Hawgfan said:


> Beaver most likely. There's a bunch in this area.


*“Eat a Beaver, Save a Tree.”*


----------



## Jerred44

V3x said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I caught a couple too
> View attachment 7682682
> 😁


Very nice. How did it taste


----------



## tatesbluff

Disked 4 small food plots yesterday. The forecast is saying 6-12 inches of rain here in the next few days. That’s extreme but there should be moisture for planting come Labor Day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

Got a mature one walking around. This is a good buck for down here on public.


----------



## V3x

Jerred44 said:


> Very nice. How did it taste


Good stuff but I'd trade it for a cooler full of walleye.


----------



## tatesbluff

That’s a good one! Hopefully, now that you know he’s there you can keep track of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

tatesbluff said:


> Disked 4 small food plots yesterday. The forecast is saying 6-12 inches of rain here in the next few days. That’s extreme but there should be moisture for planting come Labor Day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


holy crap thats a lot of rain,


----------



## Jerred44

Some of last night's pics


----------



## hillegass

Studs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Broadheads grouping money at 70 yards! I think that will do at 20 lol!! I was actually aiming at the light spot where they are because I couldn’t see the blue spot with the low light.


----------



## xxkilla

Nice!! I’d be happy with a field tip group like that at 70


----------



## aaron1203

xxkilla said:


> Nice!! I’d be happy with a field tip group like that a 70


Haha these Annihilators are flying like darts. Used them last year and had good results but after new strings a a little extra tuning these are shooting dead ass with field points at ALL ranges!


----------



## Jerred44

nice shooting


----------



## Hawgfan

Got another stand hung today. Have a feeling this spot’s gonna be money. I’ve got some better sticks but found these Wally World Team Realtree sticks on clearance for $25 the end of last year. Couldn’t pass that deal up. Bought 5 sets of them. Save my Lone Wolf sticks for my mobile setup. [emoji1360]


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

SPOT LOOKS SWEET


----------



## DanF

Gotta start getting out to shoot. Haven’t had much time lately but season is rolling around quick. Gotta get my reps in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Had this one pop up on a cell camera this morning.

I'll take







him if he sticks around


----------



## mikeybond

Oh boy,I am getting excited seeing your guys pics. I just got tickets for my trip to Germany and will miss three weeks,from Oct.11 through Nov. 1st. You can bet I will try hard early on after the Oct 1st opener and then again in early November. Sorry I am benched for the time in between,I usually love late October when the first does come into heat,but I will have a good window of opportunity. I haven't even checked when gun season opens,but I should have at least two weeks before that happens on November.


----------



## Jerred44

Don't worry about it. U seem like u have more important things to deal with


----------



## Hawgfan

Watch where you step, fellas! Another cottonmouth down with the Hellcat.  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Hawgfan said:


> Watch where you step, fellas! Another cottonmouth down with the Hellcat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eek,I am so happy we don't have any poisonous snakes around here.


----------



## mikeybond

aaron1203 said:


> Broadheads grouping money at 70 yards! I think that will do at 20 lol!! I was actually aiming at the light spot where they are because I couldn’t see the blue spot with the low light.
> View attachment 7684179


My ventum and I are half as good as you,I got the same group at 35 yds yesterday after moving my rest just a hair. The arrows fly like darts and it is unlikely I will even shoot 35 yds at a deer.


----------



## aaron1203

mikeybond said:


> My ventum and I are half as good as you,I got the same group at 35 yds yesterday after moving my rest just a hair. The arrows fly like darts and it is unlikely I will even shoot 35 yds at a deer.


I set my hunting range about the same, there's just to much that can happen in the woods on a whitetail. I like to practice double my hunting range though. I can honestly say this year I have worked harder than ever to whip my target panic and create a controlled shot process with a surprise release. For the first time in my life I can float on the spot and work through my shot with zero rush or anxiety. if the shot breaks quick, or floats for 20 seconds "ill usually let down if that's the case" I can just work my shot and when it happens it happens. Its such an amazing feeling when that shot breaks and you know its going where you wanted it. Plus, the way the annihilators are shaped i can shoot them into the side of my roundbale so I am not tearing up and expensive broadhead target. That being the case I am exclusively shooting boradheads which I've never been able to do except a few tuning shots here and there. I can honestly say im going into this season more squared away than I have ever been, by a LONG shot


----------



## mikeybond

aaron1203 said:


> I set my hunting range about the same, there's just to much that can happen in the woods on a whitetail. I like to practice double my hunting range though. I can honestly say this year I have worked harder than ever to whip my target panic and create a controlled shot process with a surprise release. For the first time in my life I can float on the spot and work through my shot with zero rush or anxiety. if the shot breaks quick, or floats for 20 seconds "ill usually let down if that's the case" I can just work my shot and when it happens it happens. Its such an amazing feeling when that shot breaks and you know its going where you wanted it. Plus, the way the annihilators are shaped i can shoot them into the side of my roundbale so I am not tearing up and expensive broadhead target. That being the case I am exclusively shooting boradheads which I've never been able to do except a few tuning shots here and there. I can honestly say im going into this season more squared away than I have ever been, by a LONG shot


That is awesome. I shoot an index release and just this summer I also switched to a surprise release by pulling through with back tension after putting my finger on the trigger. It is an improvement for sure. It is too easy to punch the trigger otherwise. 
I am also super confident in my setup,this bow shoots amazing.I busted a nock on my bareshaft arrow yesterday at 30 yds.
Now I have to practice my climbing so it is smooth right from the opener and not 3 weeks into the season and hopefully pick the right spot at the right time.


----------



## aaron1203

mikeybond said:


> That is awesome. I shoot an index release and just this summer I also switched to a surprise release by pulling through with back tension after putting my finger on the trigger. It is an improvement for sure. It is too easy to punch the trigger otherwise.
> I am also super confident in my setup,this bow shoots amazing.I busted a nock on my bareshaft arrow yesterday at 30 yds.
> Now I have to practice my climbing so it is smooth right from the opener and not 3 weeks into the season and hopefully pick the right spot at the right time.


That's awesome and I feel the same way about the tree. Its amazing how when you don't practice your setup the first few times feels so awkward and disorganized. Then by middle of the season you could do it in your sleep lol. I especially noticed this last year. I had a terrible summer and was so disorganized and behind when season started.


----------



## mikeybond

aaron1203 said:


> That's awesome and I feel the same way about the tree. Its amazing how when you don't practice your setup the first few times feels so awkward and disorganized. Then by middle of the season you could do it in your sleep lol. I especially noticed this last year. I had a terrible summer and was so disorganized and behind when season started.


Summers are so dang busy,and fall too really. But we got to make time for the important stuff,right?


----------



## Hawgfan

Just sharing this...I've got some First Lite and Black Ovis pants that I love, but this is a great deal on some Nomad Pursuit in case anyone is interested. I've got these pants too, and they are great. Use discount code EXTRA30 for 30% off. They end up $52.50 with free shipping.  Nomad Pursuit Pant


----------



## DanF

Hawgfan said:


> Just sharing this...I've got some First Lite and Black Ovis pants that I love, but this is a great deal on some Nomad Pursuit in case anyone is interested. I've got these pants too, and they are great. Use discount code EXTRA30 for 30% off. They end up $52.50 with free shipping.  Nomad Pursuit Pant


Thanks for the info, love the Nomad clothing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

In Boston watching the sox


----------



## V3x

Think this one would count toward an antlerless? 😄








Should have some awesome backstraps


----------



## aaron1203

V3x said:


> Think this one would count toward an antlerless? 😄
> 
> View attachment 7686443
> Should have some awesome backstraps


Holy cow, that would be tasty!!


----------



## xxkilla

LOL shoot that one might not get you an invite back to that farm..🥸
it would be “tender vittles“


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## DanF

Finally got out to do some shooting this AM. New arrows flew true, and broadheads are tuned. Now it’s just getting in the reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

Got a couple more bucks on this morning’s scout/cam check.


----------



## mikeybond

No 3d shoots close to my house this weekend. I tried pre-setting a spot yesterday but could not get the throwball through a high crotch,going to have to pick a different tree. I will get out this week and set up a few spots for morning hunts....


----------



## xxkilla

I found this buck last year and didn’t put much tree time on him. So back in early June i went back in there to see if he was still in the area. Checked the cameras this morning and I found him in the same area, found where he is bedding and know where he is feeding. I think this buck is hunt-able, good access into his area just need a north wind which is common in late October and early November. 
He is on the “l’m going to kill ya.” list.


----------



## Jerred44

Nice freaking deer


----------



## Hawgfan

Should be fun Thursday morning! First day of our urban hunt.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Hawgfan said:


> Should be fun Thursday morning! First day of our urban hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some nice looking deer there, good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

GOOD LUCK that first sit always feels amazing


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Good luck to everyone who's season's are opening up now. Still have another month here in Michigan. We do have an early antlerless season that I am going to try and hunt in two weeks.


----------



## xxkilla

Hawgfan said:


> Should be fun Thursday morning! First day of our urban.


Wow nice bachelor group there. I see some have shed velvet already.
Good luck I hope you are successful.


----------



## mikeybond

Good luck to the people able to go out!!! Color me jealous,I still have to wait a month...The last 4 weeks are the hardest..


----------



## ohiobucks

Good luck out there on the urban hunt. Season opener is Sept 24 here in Ohio...


----------



## Hawgfan

Good morning, team. It’s September! [emoji1662]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Hawgfan said:


> Good morning, team. It’s September! [emoji1662]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Good luck out there, I'm jealous!


----------



## xxkilla

Good luck!


----------



## hillegass

Have fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Good luck out there. I'll check in later when I get back from the beach!


----------



## Jerred44

So freaking jealous. Good luck


----------



## mikeybond

BH,Bs and FP at 27 yds. Bow is shooting well,countdown!!!


----------



## Hawgfan

Notta this morning. I'll be back at it Saturday morning though.


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## HOYT5MAN

Took a ride this evening and saw about 10 different bucks that were all sporting velvet. Won’t be long though…..


----------



## xxkilla

Pretty sure this doe was pregnant the other day and she looks thinner today, minus the gestation time puts the actual breeding date around February 14th. for our rut.


----------



## hillegass

I’m still in Oklahoma City won’t be back until sep 16 this is killing me!!! I did go to fort Sill the other day looking for elk… saw some wild bison instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

My dads out rt now swapping out some cards for me


----------



## SOLOWJV

First sit of the season is underway. 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

That looks like an amazing spot!


----------



## hillegass

Awesome bro  and that thermacell is a must!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

SOLOWJV said:


> First sit of the season is underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you hunting at ? Looks like a spot I hunted up on the NC/VA line near the Dan river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

SOLOWJV said:


> First sit of the season is underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see anything


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## SOLOWJV

hillegass said:


> Where are you hunting at ? Looks like a spot I hunted up on the NC/VA line near the Dan river
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is in Suffolk. There are houses up and down 3 of the 4 sides of the property. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLOWJV

Jerred44 said:


> see anything


Had one nice doe feeding at about 60 yards in the beans but no shot. Beans are so tall in some areas that you can only see their heads. Had a second deer come in right at dark. Very relaxing sit but deer activity was very low. Just felt good to be up a tree. Gonna head back out this afternoon. My 11 y/o is supposed to go with me so he will be doing the shooting if we get an opportunity. Hoping he at least gets to see a deer or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

SOLOWJV said:


> Had one nice doe feeding at about 60 yards in the beans but no shot. Beans are so tall in some areas that you can only see their heads. Had a second deer come in right at dark. Very relaxing sit but deer activity was very low. Just felt good to be up a tree. Gonna head back out this afternoon. My 11 y/o is supposed to go with me so he will be doing the shooting if we get an opportunity. Hoping he at least gets to see a deer or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got luck, hope he gets a crack at one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLOWJV

Was all excited for an afternoon sit in the double man ladder stand with my son, but he decided he didn’t want to go. Made the best of the situation and this is my view for the evening. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

We had our first cool night a few days ago and man were the deer out in the late afternoon. Pretty exciting stuff...


----------



## hillegass

Y’all are getting me hyped up!!! Can’t wait to get back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Well, I finally got a couple stands hung, gonna put the rest out on Saturday.

Season opens here in 23 days but I won't use most of these until the last week of October.


It's getting close boys.


----------



## hillegass

I’ve got to put all my stands up as well when I get back on the 16th!!! Nothing like last minute lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## Jerred44

9


----------



## xxkilla

Damn Jerred nice pool of bucks to hunt.


----------



## hillegass

Awesome  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Just a little update here, 3/4 of my stands are hung and I'm going to get the rest this weekend. I also am going to walk all my morning access trails to make sure they are clear and put in tree tacks to make sure there's no unnecessary noise or scent being left because I miss a trail in the dark. Last year I overlooked a lot of the finer details that I normally do and had a couple mornings leaving scent and making to much noise because I had trouble finding my exact trail. I hunt a big tract of thick hardwoods and man its easy to get turned around in the dark and miss a trail by 10 or 15 yards. I'm also to the point of starting to wash up and tote my hunting clothes, season comes in this month!!!


----------



## hillegass

Those are good things to do and sometimes is the difference between killing a big buck and not. The NC season opened today too bad I won’t be back until next Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

This guy is gonna be my number 1 hit list can’t wait!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Went to the Oklahoma state game last night love this time of year! Now all I need is some deer hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Well, I messed up.

I hung the rest of the stands yesterday and fell working on the last one. Dislocated and fractured my right ankle and will need surgery next week to install some hardware.
Hopefully I'll still be able to contribute but my methods will have to change to ground hunting this year.


Be careful out there and let's not have anyone else get hurt. We're gonna win this thing 👍


----------



## aaron1203

V3x said:


> Well, I messed up.
> 
> I hung the rest of the stands yesterday and fell working on the last one. Dislocated and fractured my right ankle and will need surgery next week to install some hardware.
> Hopefully I'll still be able to contribute but my methods will have to change to ground hunting this year.
> 
> 
> Be careful out there and let's not have anyone else get hurt. We're gonna win this thing 👍


Oh No!!!!!!! Don’t worry about points! Glad to hear your “ok”!! Hang in there and keep us updated on your recovery! I was out hanging stands all weekend and things can happen in the blink of an eye. 🙏🏼


----------



## xxkilla

V3x said:


> Well, I messed up.
> 
> I hung the rest of the stands yesterday and fell working on the last one. Dislocated and fractured my right ankle and will need surgery next week to install some hardware.
> Hopefully I'll still be able to contribute but my methods will have to change to ground hunting this year.
> 
> 
> Be careful out there and let's not have anyone else get hurt. We're gonna win this thing 👍


dam that sucks sounds like a pretty serious injury, glad your going to be okay.


----------



## xxkilla

hillegass said:


> This guy is gonna be my number 1 hit list can’t wait!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great buck! He’s got a lot going on up there..
good luck on that one.


----------



## xxkilla

The cameras on the persimmon trees are showing where a couple more mature bucks live.
We still have 40 more days till our early archery opener.


----------



## tatesbluff

V3x said:


> Well, I messed up.
> 
> I hung the rest of the stands yesterday and fell working on the last one. Dislocated and fractured my right ankle and will need surgery next week to install some hardware.
> Hopefully I'll still be able to contribute but my methods will have to change to ground hunting this year.
> 
> 
> Be careful out there and let's not have anyone else get hurt. We're gonna win this thing [emoji106]


Not good! At least it sounds like you landed on your feet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Dang,sorry to hear vx3. I don't miss hanging stands,things can get sketchy fast. I hope all goes well with the surgery and good recovery!


----------



## Jerred44

dude that sucks, hope the surgery goes well


----------



## tatesbluff

Finished my second bow set up with broadheads today. Both bows ready to go. If I miss, it’s on me. Not getting any decent bucks around the feeders or the food plots so put out 3 more cameras back in the timber. Hoping they’ll pick one up before the 24th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

still waiting, 38 more days for me here .. Bow tuned great with bare shafts and my broad heads. groups have tightened up lately. Made a fresh target, so realistic. 
I got 4 cameras I will check this weekend that’s been out for almost a month. It’s back in walk-in only publi area about 1.6 miles in.


----------



## V3x

^^^^ Nice shooting!


----------



## Jerred44

damn thats some good shooting


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice shooting xxkilla, that target could double as a decoy for you once season rolls around! 😃


----------



## DanF

October 1st is opener in NY. I am finally getting a free weekend to get up and check stands and put up a few blinds and hang cameras. I am so far behind the eight ball. I usually have my cameras hung in April or May. Stands should be ok for the most part. Just need to check straps and replace if needed. I guess better late than never


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Yeah I’m behind on a lot of stuff as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

I am in NY as well and we are supposed to have temps in the low 40's tonight,possibly upper 30's. These coming two weeks will be very long...


----------



## Hawgfan

Good luck to you guys in the woods. Headed to Colorado in about 30 minutes to chase some elk. Hope to be back by next Saturday with an RTIC full of meat and get back in a deer stand for our 24th opener! 

I’ll keep ya posted if I stick something. [emoji1696]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Good luck bro [emoji41] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Good luck in Colorado.


----------



## ohiobucks

Good luck and safe travels Hawgfan.


----------



## tatesbluff

xxkilla said:


> still waiting, 38 more days for me here .. Bow tuned great with bare shafts and my broad heads. groups have tightened up lately. Made a fresh target, so realistic.
> I got 4 cameras I will check this weekend that’s been out for almost a month. It’s back in walk-in only publi area about 1.6 miles in.
> View attachment 7698606
> 
> 
> View attachment 7698608
> 
> View attachment 7698609
> 
> View attachment 7698607


That’s impressive shooting!
Good luck with the elk hawgfan. Hope you get a monster bull!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Good luck Hawgfan, I hope you stick a good one👊


----------



## xxkilla

Hawgfan said:


> Good luck to you guys in the woods. Headed to Colorado in about 30 minutes to chase some elk. Hope to be back by next Saturday with an RTIC full of meat and get back in a deer stand for our 24th opener!
> 
> I’ll keep ya posted if I stick something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck on your elk hunt Hawfan!!


----------



## DanF

Good luck on your elk hunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Finally back home in NC hunting this morning but haven’t seen anything… feels good to be here tho! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Looks awesome


----------



## hillegass

No luck today but I was very productive we put up 5 stands and fixed some cameras… also the acorns are dropping like crazy and found 2 persimmon trees with fruit so should be excellent year!!! I’ll be going in the morning as well! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

I had four persimmon trees with cameras on them for the last month.
lots of pictures everything eats them? Had pictures c00ns yotes fox, hogs, rabbits bear turks and deer.


----------



## V3x

All nice deer but that 4th one looks tall!


----------



## xxkilla

V3x said:


> All nice deer but that 4th one looks tall!


yes,, he doesn’t have have much tine length but has some good brow tines and main beam structure.


----------



## DanF

Got my cameras hung yesterday. One of the first deer caught on camera just a couple hours after hanging it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Nice  I’m thinking about switching from covert to tatcam reveal cams… ever since fera dyne bought out covert their quality has gone down hill fast! I have 12 2021 covert Blackhawk cams and 4 have issues. I expect for them to always work for as much money as they cost it really makes me mad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## xxkilla

Dang Jerred that’s a freekin stud.


----------



## hillegass

xxkilla said:


> I had four persimmon trees with cameras on them for the last month.
> lots of pictures everything eats them? Had pictures c00ns yotes fox, hogs, rabbits bear turks and deer.
> 
> View attachment 7701153
> 
> View attachment 7701159
> 
> View attachment 7701157
> 
> View attachment 7701156
> 
> View attachment 7701152
> 
> View attachment 7701155
> 
> View attachment 7701154


From what I’ve heard the deer don’t eat the fruit until it drops from tree so we will see! Most of the fruit is still hanging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

This is the view from the pop up blind we set up yesterday, lots of deer moving from the swamp on the right into the corn at night. Should be good with a prevailing west wind. This is where I'll be sitting seeing climbing a tree won't be happening for at least 8 weeks.

Surgery on my ankle is scheduled for tomorrow. 👍


----------



## Jerred44

Looks like a good spot
Good luck with the surgery


----------



## V3x

Jerred44 said:


> Looks like a good spot
> Good luck with the surgery


Thanks Jerred


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Good luck with surgery. I hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## xxkilla

Yep good luck with the surgery tomorrow. I saw the picture of your ankle on another thread, it looked wicked banged up.
Nice blind set


----------



## Hawgfan

Good luck on the surgery! Rolling back into Arkansas right now. Didn’t kill a bull but never seen and heard so much bugling in 30 years of elk hunting as I did this week. Peak rut is on. 

Storms and an injury cut me a little short. Did the thing I fear every year. Jumped from log to log through deadfall and ran a sharp stob through my boot into the ball of my foot. Made for a painful 4 mile hike back to camp. Ready to relax in a deer stand Saturday morning.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Ouch! That sucks but glad it wasn't worse for you. Hope you heal up quickly and better luck on those whitetails.


----------



## hillegass

Dag on boys !!! Our team is getting hurt let’s try to make it thru the rut!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

hillegass said:


> Dag on boys !!! Our team is getting hurt let’s try to make it thru the rut!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm playing crippled, coach! That's my left foot. I'm not even going to show you my right foot. lol...my big toenail and the one next to it is a lost cause.


----------



## xxkilla

Let’s break some bones and poke some holes in some deer rather than ourselves..
Get well blood brothers!,


----------



## V3x

hillegass said:


> Dag on boys !!! Our team is getting hurt let’s try to make it thru the rut!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surgery is done.
6 weeks of no weight on it should have me ready before it's over. 👍


----------



## Hawgfan

V3x said:


> Surgery is done.
> 6 weeks of no weight on it should have me ready before it's over. 👍


Get well, buddy! I know the pain. I had a fusion surgery on my L4/L5 back during turkey season. 6 weeks will be gone before you know it.


----------



## V3x

Hawgfan said:


> Get well, buddy! I know the pain. I had a fusion surgery on my L4/L5 back during turkey season. 6 weeks will be gone before you know it.


Thanks, you take care of those feet too! Hopefully some time in a treestand will give em a chance to heal up.


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## mikeybond

Get well guys,you got time before the rut. I am stoked for the opener here,8 days to go...I will get a week to hunt and then my trip to Germany is coming up,but I will be back for crunch time.


----------



## ohiobucks

Take it easy and heal up fellas, the rut is still 6 weeks off (check your local listings).

Season opener is tomorrow here in Ohio, I'll be in a tree both morning and afternoon.


----------



## hillegass

Good luck bro [emoji41] send pics !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Tomorrow is opening day! I won’t be out but these cooler days and the fact it’s officially season has me all kinds of worked up! Good luck out there guys!


----------



## xxkilla

Nice 8 and some hogs that seem to be everywhere out there.


----------



## xxkilla

This buck is still growing and seems the be comfortable in this are.


----------



## Jerred44

Nice deer. Good luck who ever is going out


----------



## hillegass

Pretty buck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

Season kicked off here in Arkansas this morning. It’s warm but way better than it will be this evening. I’ve seen 3 does so far. The guys that got our lease road/lane clearing bid have showed up with tractors and bush hogs making all kinds of noise. May not bother deer but it’s bothering me. Back at it this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Zoom in


----------



## xxkilla

Raccoon? In a yotes mouth!


----------



## HOYT5MAN

xxkilla said:


> Raccoon? In a yotes mouth!


That’s what it looks like to me too. Cool catch, no pun intended!


----------



## Jerred44

Ya I believe it's a raccoon in his mouth


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## HOYT5MAN

And in those pictures I’m pretty sure I’m seeing a shooter buck, possibly two, and points for our team!😜


----------



## tatesbluff

Shot this husky boy at 15 yards. He came walking right up to me after I’d got out of my stand. That was as close as I wanted him.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

On the ground eye to eye with a boar hog is a bowhunting rush X10. Broadhead between the eyes on a hog is worth 50 points in my book all day long.
congrats!,!


----------



## tatesbluff

Yea, you double down on that aim when you get face to face with them in tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

hell ya nice shooting, would make for a messy euro now lol


----------



## hillegass

Nice kill !!! I had a big boar charge me when I lived in Valdosta Georgia he got to about 5 yds then I smoked him in the head with my 10mm. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

Not sure I could hit one charging with a pistol. I’d been blasting away with that shotgun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Anybody have any hunts coming up ? October is almost here !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

leaving for illinois with a buddy on thursday be in stand sat hunting thru tuesday night


----------



## V3x

Season opens Saturday but my options are limited with crutches and the east wind in the forecast. I do have one spot on the edge of a small clover plot that I think I can get to. Gonna give it a shot in the afternoon


----------



## hillegass

Nice [emoji106] we need to get some points on the board soon!! I have a bunch of does on my property here in SC… but I doubt I’ll be able to get up to Greensboro NC this weekend for the big bucks this hurricane is coming in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

I’m in the tree currently here in SC trying to whack a doe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Good luck!

We need to get on the board, get us started👍


----------



## hillegass

No luck tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Good luck all!!! I will be in a stand at camp this weekend for the NY opener!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

I haven’t been out here yet but it’s still early for our farm. There’s lots of ag around us that is still on so it doesn’t heat up here till it starts coming off. I have almost the whole month of November off so I’ll definitely tag out. God willing!


----------



## mikeybond

I will be out Saturday as well,morning and evening. Finally!!! Gear is packed,broadheads are sharpened and spots are picked out. Let's go.


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I’ll be out Saturday morning for our opener here in Northern Michigan. My son and grandson are coming up for the weekend so I’m hoping to put something on the ground so we can get a picture of the three generations behind a deer. My grandson is only 2 so he’ll be home getting spoiled by Nana while dad and grandpa hunt. The weather is looking awesome for the opener and I have several decent bucks daylight active at a couple of my spots. Good luck fellas, let’s hope we put some points on the board this weekend while making a lifetime of memories.


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Pics from this morning have got me pumped! I believe this is the same buck I got a picture of back in July but haven’t seen him since. The wind will be perfect for this location on the opener this Saturday.


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Can’t wait to pull the sd card since this cam is on video & picture mode so I should have some better views of him in the videos. Hurry up Saturday!


----------



## hillegass

Those are some studs!!! This hurricane will probably prevent me from hunting at least until Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Pulled cards today and he is a main frame 12 point. I saw him twice last year in opening day out of bow range. Hopefully he exits the field in the same spot he did last year as I have a stand set up this time. He was a big 6x5 last year. I’ll find those pics and post later. It’s going to be a sleepless night for sure. Good luck to everyone that will be hunting this weekend.


----------



## hillegass

He’s really nice man! I’m guessing 145 or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

First sit of the season, opening morning in NY!!! Sitting in a blind we call buck crossing!! Temps this AM around 48, should be moving!!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Good luck Dan!

I have to go to my grandsons soccer game this morning but I'll be out this afternoon in Michigan.


----------



## Jerred44

Got a doe this morning. I'll put pics up in scoring thread later


----------



## V3x

Jerred44 said:


> Got a doe this morning. I'll put pics up in scoring thread later


Sweet 👍

I'm headed out now.


----------



## V3x

I am in position.

It's a little warm but it sure feels good to be out here again


----------



## hillegass

I had a bad feeling my hit list buck high top was dead bc of the fact the game warden called and said we had trespassers out there… but tonight he returned!! I’m pumped to get back out there!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

V3x said:


> I am in position.
> 
> It's a little warm but it sure feels good to be out here again
> View attachment 7710238


Nice looking spot, good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Jerred44 said:


> Got a doe this morning. I'll put pics up in scoring thread later


Awesome congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

I got us some points with a doe as well this morning. Still hunting,I love it when it works out. She gave me a 20 yd shot and I almost shot too high. The arrow looked good and I started tracking her and didn't get much blood but she tore the ground up good so I followed that and then she was right in front of me. I lost track of her because she did a face plant at 45 yds.


----------



## Jerred44

That's awesome congrats


----------



## V3x

Congrats Mikey!

I had a decent 2yr old 8 at 42 yds but decided to give him a pass.
Really wanted a mature doe but couldn't get any to cooperate. There will be more chances


----------



## xxkilla

Congrats to Jerred and Mikeybond, off to good strat for the guys that season is opened.
Living vicariously with y’all that’s getting out till Oct. 22


----------



## jdvandee64

Congrats guys..
.I gotta wait until they get the crops out before I even think about going,which should be soon I hope.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

jdvandee64 said:


> Congrats guys..
> .I gotta wait until they get the crops out before I even think about going,which should be soon I hope.


Not sure why it did this???


----------



## hillegass

Keep it up guys!! We have a great team I think we will cash in on some big points here soon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

mikeybond said:


> I got us some points with a doe as well this morning. Still hunting,I love it when it works out. She gave me a 20 yd shot and I almost shot too high. The arrow looked good and I started tracking her and didn't get much blood but she tore the ground up good so I followed that and then she was right in front of me. I lost track of her because she did a face plant at 45 yds.


Way to go!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Brought a buddy back to Illinois. I was staying off my dads place letting him get after one of the bucks. Not today. Going in for some does. Should be able to get another today at some point. Unless I completely blow it. Which is always a possibility lol


----------



## Jerred44

50 more


----------



## V3x

Congrats Jerred!


----------



## hillegass

Great work !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Got my buddy from pa on a buck
Last day of the hunt


----------



## aaron1203

Headed out this weekend for the first time going to hunt Saturday morning, evening and Sunday morning in some of my best doe spots. Congrats to the killers so far!!


----------



## Jerred44

Good luck


----------



## hillegass

Headed out behind the house got a bunch of does showing up hopefully I stick one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Had a shot at 45yds doe jumped the string !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

hillegass said:


> Had a shot at 45yds doe jumped the string !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahhhh so close lol, I missed my first doe of the year last year.


----------



## SOLOWJV

Congrats to all the successful harvest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Coldest temps of the fall so far this weekend!! Going to even sneak a morning hunt!


----------



## hillegass

I couldn’t even tell you how many points that is I’m guessing around 20-23


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

I am bummed,the weather here in NY will be nice and cold this weekend but I wouldn't have time to process a deer if i got one. Plus we have to get ready for Germany...oh well,it will be great to be back and rested when the rut starts in early November.


----------



## Jerred44

I'm hunting thru u guys. Won't go back out till November 10 or 11th


----------



## DanF

Slow uneventful morning here in NY. Thought they would be on their feet, 41 degrees. Nothing yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Keep it up guys!!! I’m at the beach this weekend for the wife’s birthday but after this I’m at the farm every weekend if I can!! It’s almost prime time !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

View from the stand for my afternoon sit!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Out behind the house tonight. Shot last years buck from this blind, first sit of the season back here. Checked cam on the way in, Buck activity has slowed a little on cam and got a cool tc video of this big bobcat. Good luck to everyone that’s out tonight.


----------



## aaron1203

Blood on the ground! Heading out to track after dinner. Impact site looks great, ton of bubbles in the blood. 🤞🏻


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I ended up seeing 3 bucks tonight, all just out of bow range. They are decent bucks but safe from me.

Congrats on the deer Aaron! Can’t wait to see the pics and hear the story.


----------



## aaron1203

Nice mature doe tonight! What a crazy ordeal. I made a “perfect” quartering away shot at about 22 yards. Fletchings disappeared about 4 ribs from the back and the deer kicked and took off out of sight. Had wonderful blood at impact, bright red and full of bubbles, but elected to still wait a couple hours, cause why not lol. We took up the track which almost immediately fizzled out. We were following tic tac sized blood drops, in the dark for almost a hundred yards. All the sudden there was a foot long smear on a tree and blood spattered everywhere. Started looking and saw her over the bank. That’s where the crazy starts. The arrow entered perfectly but deflected off a rib and exited high in front of the offside shoulder still catching the top of both lungs. The deer must have turned as the impact happened because the arrow, after passing through entered her head behind her ear and out in front of her eye🤦‍♂️🤷🏼‍♂️😳. The high entrance and exit accounted for the no blood trail. It’s crazy how you can make a perfect shot but crazy happens!! So as far as pass throughs though, I got two on the same deer with one shot😂


----------



## xxkilla

13 more days here for me. The early archery season is 33 days this year and I’m off 20 of them. 
Great hearing about y’all getting some hunt time in,.


----------



## xxkilla

WTG Arron!!! 
double lung head shot, show off!


----------



## IowaSwitchback

WTG Aaron


----------



## hillegass

Nice job man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Great job guys on your deer!! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Looks like we are in the middle of the field right now,a good striking position for when we all put bucks on the ground!!! exciting stuff,glad to be on the team!!!


----------



## hillegass

My bucks in NC are starting to move a lot more!! This next month will be epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

aaron1203 said:


> View attachment 7714817
> 
> Nice mature doe tonight! What a crazy ordeal. I made a “perfect” quartering away shot at about 22 yards. Fletchings disappeared about 4 ribs from the back and the deer kicked and took off out of sight. Had wonderful blood at impact, bright red and full of bubbles, but elected to still wait a couple hours, cause why not lol. We took up the track which almost immediately fizzled out. We were following tic tac sized blood drops, in the dark for almost a hundred yards. All the sudden there was a foot long smear on a tree and blood spattered everywhere. Started looking and saw her over the bank. That’s where the crazy starts. The arrow entered perfectly but deflected off a rib and exited high in front of the offside shoulder still catching the top of both lungs. The deer must have turned as the impact happened because the arrow, after passing through entered her head behind her ear and out in front of her eye[emoji2357][emoji2373][emoji15]. The high entrance and exit accounted for the no blood trail. It’s crazy how you can make a perfect shot but crazy happens!! So as far as pass throughs though, I got two on the same deer with one shot[emoji23]


That’s crazy! Deer are tough. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOLOWJV

What a great sit this evening. Had 2 does and a button buck in front of me at 10 yards while
4 bucks were feeding 20 yards to my right. For about 20 minutes the bucks managed to stay where I did not have a clean shot. Finally I was able to put my Victory RIP TKO through both shoulders of one of the 6 pointers. It was pretty cool to watch him mule kick, run about 15 yards and snow plow through the soy beans for about 20 yards before he fell over. Went to recover him about an hour later and when I walked up on him he was still alive so I put a second arrow in him from about 6 ft away. Amazing how tuff they are. Clean pass through and broke both front legs and clipped the front of the heart. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Congratulations! Nice buck man. They’re definitely strong animals.


----------



## DanF

Nice buck, congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Nice buck, way to go! 👊


----------



## aaron1203

Nice buck! Way to go!


----------



## V3x

Keep it up guys, we're right in this and just getting started
I got my stitches out this morning and a different cast put on. 4 more weeks off it and I should be good to go and hopefully able to make a contribution or 2. Maybe even before, just gotta figure out a way to get out there.👍


----------



## SOLOWJV

Got my buck all scored up. Was hoping with his long tines he would hit the 100” mark but he only made it to 85 5/8”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Hell of a deer congrats


----------



## hillegass

Still better than only 50pts good job !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## IowaSwitchback

Nice one SOLOWJV


----------



## hillegass

Headed to the NC farm tomorrow after work!! We shall see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Out in a ground blind overlooking a small rye plot on my property. Still getting daylight pics of bucks back here. Good luck guys.


----------



## Jerred44

This guy spent some time I. Front of my cam the other night


----------



## hillegass

Nice buck!! I’m about to head out again now might try a little light rattling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Good luck


----------



## hillegass

No luck so far… saw 5 doe’s yesterday but no shooter bucks… all my buddies are killing studs this weekend and I’m seeing squirrels lol [emoji23]

I do see some good signs in the woods but it’s not quite the time yet for them to be fired up… OCT 23-NOV 3 should be awesome out here on the Greensboro farm. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and shot something! I’ll try to get a doe this week back home in FLORENCE SC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

Took a few days off to hunt with a buddy in the Ouachita mountains of western Arkansas. It’s been dry, burn bans in every county of the state but 2. Getting some relief this morning. Went to my favorite spot here and for the 1st time in 7 years I’ve been hunting there found another stand in place. Must be young, in good shape and not scared of heights to pack in that much weight and climb that high. Not me!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

That stand is way up there!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

It looks like two 20 foot sticks stacked. Heck no!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Living through you guys at the moment,it will be two weeks before I am back in the country. Things should be popping then in NY. Good luck to all that are out.


----------



## hillegass

Out here behind the house tonight maybe I’ll whack a doe !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

hillegass said:


> Out here behind the house tonight maybe I’ll whack a doe !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## xxkilla

I get my turn in a stand up tree this Saturday morning. Weather looking good, no rain and temps about average for late October in NW Florida and six days in row off with nothing to do but hunt.


----------



## hillegass

Gonna try again this evening behind the house I’d like to go ahead and get the doe 50pts out the way that way I can easily wait on my big 165in buck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter dan

Sorry I haven’t checked in I’m very busy. Last weekend I took a doe. Today I shot a nine point. He was with two other bucks and a doe.
First time in a while and a buck snort Wheeze and trying to push the other bucks off on the third circle give me a 22 yard shot double lung.


----------



## V3x

Awesome, Congratulations!!


----------



## hunter dan




----------



## hunter dan

My buck scored 97.525


----------



## Jerred44

That's awesome man. Congrats


----------



## xxkilla

Good job Dan!


----------



## xxkilla

My opening day…… zero deero 
going tomorro…


----------



## hillegass

Nice work brother !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Heck yeah! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## V3x

I was out tonight, no deer but this little guy walked up on me. Pretty cool to see em that close.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Nice one Dan


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Great picture. I’ve got a couple trailcam videos from last week of a big cat and then a mom and her kittens.


----------



## hillegass

So I get to the stand this morning and climb the tree and then notice that my sight is loose where it mounts to the bow… then here comes a buck lol  it never fails. I let the arrow fly and I’m not 100% sure on the placement I’ll know better once I get down and check the arrow… he looked to be about 120-125 in buck so pray he’s dead! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

The arrow had good dark blood on it.. I’m gonna let him sit for a while just in case !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Good luck. Hopefully u find him


----------



## hillegass

Went lookin about 6 hrs after shot didn’t find anything but I have a guy coming with a dog to track him so we will see! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Good luck


----------



## hillegass

No luck! Man I hate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

My first 3 days local public hunts have been very uneventful at best. Have not seen a deer from my stand sets.
ROAD TRIP!! A friend invited to his place up in Alabama to do some work and get in a few hunts tomorrow. Good deer numbers and lower hunting pressure might be the ticket.


----------



## Jerred44

GOOD LUCK


----------



## NWARbowman

tatesbluff said:


> Checking in from south Arkansas. It’s been terribly hot here but I’ve got out a few times to hunt hogs and keep up my form and test my setups. I’ll stay in state but hunt the mountains of the west, the farm country of the east and the river and creek bottoms of south ark. 1st year trying a saddle. Excited about that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello from NWA! How are you liking the saddle thus far?


----------



## NWARbowman

Hawgfan said:


> Checking in from the Great State of Arkansas! Look forward to this every year.


What part of AR?


----------



## NWARbowman

tatesbluff said:


> Took a few days off to hunt with a buddy in the Ouachita mountains of western Arkansas. It’s been dry, burn bans in every county of the state but 2. Getting some relief this morning. Went to my favorite spot here and for the 1st time in 7 years I’ve been hunting there found another stand in place. Must be young, in good shape and not scared of heights to pack in that much weight and climb that high. Not me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. That is parachute height. They have bear in that part of the Ouachita's?


----------



## SOLOWJV

50 points and more meat in the freezer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

racking em up


----------



## SOLOWJV

Here are pics of the entrance and exit wound on the doe I shot last night. Just in case anyone is curious about the holes that the G5 Megameat made.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Cooler weather moving into Ohio starting tomorrow, will be in a tree tomorrow afternoon, and all of the weekend. Rut-cation is 11/3 through 11/9.


----------



## xxkilla

50 points and some tender eats!
the change in scenery did me good..


----------



## Jerred44

nice job guys


----------



## hillegass

Great work!! So far my season has been a bust!!! But I’m not giving up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Hey guys, will be back out and at it this weekend again. So far my season has been uneventful. Hope to change that this weekend. Deer movement and activity has really picked up. After that, I am off to Kansas in 2 weeks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

hillegass said:


> Great work!! So far my season has been a bust!!! But I’m not giving up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in, “the longer you go without killing a deer the closer you are to killing a deer” 
stay after em!


----------



## hillegass

Buddy of mine killed this near our farm! 165in 8pt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Damn
Hes nice


----------



## xxkilla

165” eight point is insane!!


----------



## hillegass

Yea especially for NC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

A little less than a week before I am back home,I am so ready to go out int he woods it isn't funny.
Should be pretty close to peak rut then here in NY.


----------



## Jerred44

2 more weeks before I go back to Illinois


----------



## tatesbluff

Checking in from south Arkansas. Hunted a couple of hours this morning and now back for the evening. The acorns finally started dropping here and the deer are hitting them hard. My problem is similar to others, I have to work dark to dark during the week so just weekend hunts and I just haven’t closed the deal. Got a vacation coming up week after next until then I’m a weekend warrior. Looks like our team is doing well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

NWARbowman said:


> Hello from NWA! How are you liking the saddle thus far?


It has it’s uses. While in the Ouachita mountains I used it each day. I’m a flat lander so not use to walking up hill. It was nice. Wore it and a back pack and carried 3 hawk sticks over my shoulder with a sling that doubles as an aider. Around here on my flat lease I use it some but still love my loc on stands and my climber. I consider it another tool in the tool box to choose from for the job at hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

I'm unable to walk for at least another 2 weeks so I've been hunting vicariously through my Dad and son.
They were out this morning and my Dad shot at a good buck but they were unable to find any sign of a hit. No blood, no hair and no arrow after a 3 hr grid search. Dads 84 and "thinks" he hit it, my son thinks maybe not 🤔.

I feel bad for him, not sure how many more years he'll be able hunt and I'd really like him to be successful.


----------



## ohiobucks

50pts for the good guys


----------



## Jerred44

Hell ya. Congrats


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Congrats to everyone that’s scored so far. Sorry I haven’t posted much lately but know that it’s because I’ve been hunting hard. Scrapes are just starting to open up around me and my cam blew up late last night/early this morning. Heading out soon for the evening hunt. Good luck guys.


----------



## HOYT5MAN




----------



## hillegass

So how about this morning a coyote came in at dark and I guess I scared him… he then drops something out his mouth at the base of my tree I get down later and it’s the entire front leg from my buck I couldn’t find last weekend!!! I can’t make this SH*T up lol  anyways then I get down and search in the area that he came from and still nothing. I’m guessing he’s dead across the creek on the private land. Has anyone ever heard of a coyote carrying a deer leg for a long way? My thinking was that if the coyote had the leg then the rest of the body had to be close ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

In other news I got back to SC just a hour ago and I just shot a doe with the bow so I’ll post pics later !! I’m still pissed about the buck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Didn’t get it done in my last weekend for my NY season. Passed on a doe that was kinda smallish. Tried on buck but as luck would have it, I screwed up the shot. It was unexpectedly cold (24) and had to wear an extra layer and jacket. When I drew on him, my jacket sleeve was too tight and was having trouble finding my anchor point. In the process, as I tried to settle my pin, I punched the trigger and shot underneath him. Rather a clean miss than a wounded buck. Lesson learned. Leaving for Kansas on the 10th. Hoping for better results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Well I officially turned in all my time off for the month of November! Should have plenty of time to track down a dandy! I have 2 full weeks off starting on the 7th-20th and then half days through thanksgiving!


----------



## hillegass

Good luck to everyone!! I’m hoping to get back to the NC farm the weekend after next.. this upcoming weekend is my sisters wedding so no hunting!! I need to get a good buck down before duck season gets good!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampete7914

I need a team from Oregon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Just got back in the country yesterday evening and was looking forward to hitting the woods asap. Now with temps in the upper 60's for another week I am not quite as excited,but will go out some on the weekend. I haven't hunted in almost 4 weeks,shameful ....


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Welcome home. Don’t let the weather stop you. I had my best hunt of the year last night with lots of chasing and unfortunately, I missed a chip shot at a good buck! Shot right over his back!(Its been awhile since I’ve done that.) Long story but basically, I was grunting to a real big buck out in the field and this buck came in behind me and to the wrong side of the tree so I had to stand up and get turned around and in all of the excitement I think I just rushed my shot. I came to full draw in the same stand on the morning hunt but the buck was borderline so I didn’t shoot. I got that all on video- here’s a still from the video and you can zoom in to see the buck, he was at 37 yards. Good luck out there guys.


----------



## hillegass

Nice little buck showing up behind the house here in SC… they don’t usually get very big around here. He probably b a stud next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Anyone gonna be hunting soon ? I have my sisters wedding this weekend so none for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

If my doc gives me the go ahead Tuesday to start putting weight on this ankle I'll be in the woods every chance I get.
I'm still planning on making a contribution or 2. Be nice to win this thing!


----------



## hillegass

I agree! I’m behind the house again tonight trying to whack another doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

I’m going this weekend and have a couple days off mid next week..
I need to kill a doe before the doe days expire.


----------



## xxkilla

V3x said:


> If my doc gives me the go ahead Tuesday to start putting weight on this ankle I'll be in the woods every chance I get.
> I'm still planning on making a contribution or 2. Be nice to win this thing!


We are looking very competitive at this stag in the game, we are currently sitting in 4th. place and only 170 points from 1st.
November will likely see an uptick in deer kills since this is the time of year whitetail hunters have been waiting for.
Hunt, have fun!


----------



## Jerred44




----------



## xxkilla

Jerred anyone of those bucks would have us in the mix for sure . If I know you, you have something brewing and it will include and nice dead buck. 
Good luck man!


----------



## hillegass

Those are studs Jerred!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Congrats on those whom scored


----------



## hunter dan

Hope everybody gets out there. Contest is easy to win if everybody shot two does we would win it. Shot a better buck today so I will update the scoring thread. 
good luck out there.tagged out Just gonna go shoot me some does now fill the freezer.


----------



## Jerred44

nice buck man congrats


----------



## mikeybond

I was out Saturday and Sunday and saw very little. Temps in the 70's are not helping daytime movement I think. I will try to get out a couple of mornings this week,otherwise I will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## hillegass

Nice buck!! It’s currently 85 here in SC… but after this storm blows through on Friday it will get down to 25 up in Greensboro hopefully they get moving !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

125 6/8 more points for the good guys!


----------



## V3x

Great bucks guys, way to keep us in it!

Starting to feel like dead weight here.


----------



## DanF

Awesome job guys, great bucks!! I am leaving for Kansas Thursday!! Can’t wait to get there. Temps are dipping into the forties for daytime highs, lows in the 20’s. Should be some good action, movement is heating up. I will try to put a good one on the board, fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

Hell yeah two solid bucks on the board!, way to go Dan & Ohio 
Im off the next 3 days to hunt, going to be warmish 86* is the high tomorrow but I‘m hunting none the less.
I got a favorable wind direction to sit a good buck I found. If that don’t happen I’ll be on doe patrol. 
Definitely want to get 2 deer on the board.


----------



## Jerred44

weather looks good, 1st day in illinois will be friday


----------



## hillegass

Looks like some good bucks are starting to get killed! Let’s keep it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

What do you guys think? Didn’t see impact good blood at impact site


----------



## aaron1203




----------



## aaron1203

Also no fat or gut smell. I’m saying liver


----------



## V3x

Awesome, looks like a dead deer! Give it a couple hours and go get it!


----------



## aaron1203

V3x said:


> Awesome, looks like a dead deer! Give it a couple hours and go get it!


Planning on about 4 hrs since I’m not sure of the shot. It’s a big’un!!!


----------



## ohiobucks

aaron1203 said:


> Also no fat or gut smell. I’m saying liver


How did the buck act after the shot?


----------



## Jerred44

Hopefully u find him. Good luck


----------



## aaron1203

Got’em boys!!!!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice Aaron, congrats!!


----------



## V3x

Beauty! Congrats Aaron!


----------



## aaron1203

Rough scored him up about 132. Submitted to the scoring thread ✌🏻


----------



## hillegass

Hell yeah!!! Let’s GOOOO!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

so where did u hit him how far did he go?


----------



## Jerred44

oh and congrats


----------



## aaron1203

Jerred44 said:


> so where did u hit him how far did he go?


Hey! Actually it was a straight heart shot! Went maybe 75 yards and piled up. Once I started tracking it was the best blood trail I’ve ever seen. I had my cousin with me and he was in shock lol


----------



## Jerred44

thats awesome congrats, crazy after a shot i always go from i smoked him to *** just happened was it a bad shot/ back to it was a good shot back to it was a bad shot


----------



## aaron1203

Jerred44 said:


> thats awesome congrats, crazy after a shot i always go from i smoked him to *** just happened was it a bad shot/ back to it was a good shot back to it was a bad shot


Hahaha me too! I’m always sick after just about every shot if they don’t go down in sight lol. It was crazy how he acted though. I thought I missed. He ran about 20 yards and stood for prob 30 seconds and then just trotted out of sight. I didn’t see the impact so until I got my arrow I was sure I missed him lol. I was so upset in the tree lol


----------



## xxkilla

WTG!! Aaron well done love the happy ending..


----------



## aaron1203

With a few nice bucks has anyone did the math on where we stand score wise. Looks like it hasn’t been updated in a while


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Nice job on the deer guys. I've been hunting hard but I'm starting to rethink this all in plan I've had for the 12 point I've been after. The good news is, as of 7 o'clock last night, he's still alive. I'm really starting to feel the pinch though as Michigan's firearm season opens a week from today. We have some good weather coming so hopefully I can fill a tag soon, I don't usually go this long without shooting something. My head and heart are still in the game though.


----------



## mikeybond

Congrats on the bucks fellas. I passed a six last night,I think I can do better than that. He was tempting me though,came in to 10 yds and turned broadside. 9 days left to score here in NY,then the guns come out. I will still bowhunt but it will be harder.


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Had good movement tonight unfortunately all JV bucks. Had a decent 8 at 25 yards but this is the property the big 12 is on so he got a pass.


----------



## tatesbluff

You guys are killing some nice bucks! I’ve been hunting every chance I get but dang this has not been my year. I’ve missed 2 does so far. Messes with your confidence! Fighting through it though. Keep it up, we’re in the mix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

You guys are killing some nice bucks! I’ve been hunting every chance I get but dang this has not been my year. I’ve missed 2 does so far. Messes with your confidence! Fighting through it though. Keep it up, we’re in the mix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Wish the scoring would update!! Hopefully we’re up near the top!


----------



## mikeybond

We are near the top,but the two top teams put up good points as well. Rain is moving through here and I will be out tomorrow as soon as it stops. Big temp drop towards Sunday,I am hoping to get a buck on the board. Might shoot a doe too just to be sure to get some points...


----------



## Jerred44

Haven't scored him yet


----------



## V3x

Awesome Jerred, great looking buck!!


----------



## aaron1203

Jerred44 said:


> Haven't scored him yet
> View attachment 7735705
> 
> View attachment 7735706


Beautiful!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## hillegass

Awesome buck bro !!!

I had a interesting day.. I was moving one of my cell cams and when I was taking it off the tree I heard movements behind me and deer blowing I then turn around a see a buck headed right for me!! I can’t make this up the buck literally try’s to charge me I move to the side and he then runs off… I’ve never heard of anything like this. I’m giving this buck a new name and it’s “BULLDOZER” [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Congrats on a beauty @Jerred44 . I am headed out in a few to try to get one myself. It has been a weird bow season here in NY. Very little rut activity with the warm temps.


----------



## xxkilla

WTG Jerred!!


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Hey guys, just checking in. I hit the typical 12 point I’ve been after all season on my sit last night. After the shot I could see my arrow still in him as he ran off. I backed out and waited for my cousin and a friend that has a tracking dog to come help. Long story short, the dog wasn’t really able to get on the trail but we did find blood and took up the trail. It was getting late so I marked last blood and came back home. My grandkids are up so I’m headed back out soon to continue the search. The blood trail wasn’t awesome and judging by some of the grass the shot might have been high. Haven’t found the arrow broke off yet, which I feel we should considering the thick stuff he ran too. I’ll be sure to update later and with any luck, hopefully it will be a happy ending. Not thrilled that we got a few inches of snow overnight but it’s melting off a little.
Congrats to the guys that have scored so far.


----------



## hillegass

Good luck man! I know the feeling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Hey guys- I tracked for about 4 hours, and 400 yards, today through some of the nastiest stuff you can walk through and eventually lost blood. He never bedded down and all the blood was on the side I hit him on and seemed a bit high like an upper shoulder hit. I’m pretty bummed but I feel a little better knowing that I think he will survive. I never did find my arrow which is perplexing to me. I could see my arrow the whole time he ran off until he hit the thick stuff so it’s gotta be there somewhere. There’s no way that arrow stayed in him going through the stuff he went through. This one’s going to sting for awhile but eventually I’ll come around and get after them again. Good luck guys.


----------



## hillegass

HOYT5MAN said:


> Hey guys- I tracked for about 4 hours, and 400 yards, today through some of the nastiest stuff you can walk through and eventually lost blood. He never bedded down and all the blood was on the side I hit him on and seemed a bit high like an upper shoulder hit. I’m pretty bummed but I feel a little better knowing that I think he will survive. I never did find my arrow which is perplexing to me. I could see my arrow the whole time he ran off until he hit the thick stuff so it’s gotta be there somewhere. There’s no way that arrow stayed in him going through the stuff he went through. This one’s going to sting for awhile but eventually I’ll come around and get after them again. Good luck guys.


Sorry bro ! I was down too after my buck this year. As you know hunting archery it’s just a matter of time before a situation like this happens.. keep a look out for buzzards just in case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Man,I can't make it happen. Yesterday in the a.m. some does snuck in on me. I picked out one that I was gonna shoot,she needed to take two steps to clear the branches. The third doe spooked a little at the base of my tree. The target doe changed direction and I got no shot. The biggest doe was still hanging out but she was 37 yds and seemed pretty jumpy to me. I was waiting for her to maybe come in my direction but she didn't.
In the evening I set up at the bottom corner of a hayfield and picked my spot too well. A small deer came right under my tree and spooked. It was still standing 15 yds away when two bigger does came in,on high alert. They bee lined it to my tree,I couldn't even grab my bow. She kept looking up, looking in the field looking everywhere. I don't think she ever made me in the tree and I thought I might get a shot yet, buy she walked pretty fast once she was past my tree and then hit my scent and boogied. The other doe was right below me but took off too. It is crazy how much has to go right to get a good shot opportunity for archery. It was fun having close encounters though.


----------



## hillegass

Keep trying it will happen soon!! My bucks are starting to daylight walk very good… I’m gonna try it again this weekend. I’m getting burnt out of driving 3hrs to the farm every weekend… hopefully it pays off soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

My dads buddy got today


----------



## hillegass

That’s a tank!! Was it a bow kill ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Ya


----------



## hillegass

That’s a great bow kill!! I need something like that !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter dan

Updated the score on my buck got back from hunting camp. Two days sat all day scene zero dear for opening of gun season. I was tagged out for Bucks. Trying to get a deal with my dad‘s 44. 
good luck out there everybody. Second buck Scores 111.375 give us about 14 more points give or take.


----------



## hillegass

Nice work Dan!! I’m up at the farm again in NC its very cold seen a bunch of does but no shooter bucks I’m not sure where they all went 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Put one down in Kansas guys!! Not a giant but considering I have been on about a 5-6 year drought I am tickled pink!!! Every little bit helps. I will send in to be added to our score when I get home tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

DanF said:


> Put one down in Kansas guys!! Not a giant but considering I have been on about a 5-6 year drought I am tickled pink!!! Every little bit helps. I will send in to be added to our score when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yeah!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jerred44

Congrats dan


----------



## mikeybond

Good going Dan. I got a doe with the muzzleloader yesterday,not sure when I will be back out. Gun season makes the deer very twitchy here in NY..There is a state park that only allows bow hunting not far from here,might give that a whirl...


----------



## hillegass

Nice work!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Got one with my gun the other day


----------



## hillegass

That’s a stud!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

Jerred44 said:


> Got one with my gun the other day
> View attachment 7741950


Awesome, congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Finally got the go ahead to start putting weight on this ankle so I will be getting out there soon and will hopefully be making a contribution.

Good job to those who have scored, you're keeping us right in this thing.


----------



## xxkilla

I’ve been hunting every chance I get, the public ground has been difficult for me to see deer, still a day and half of doe days here.


----------



## hillegass

Good luck everyone! I’ve got a new setup coming so currently without a bow since I sold my levitate.., gonna try the new PSE MACH 3 34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Nice bow


----------



## hillegass

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!! [emoji884]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ohiobucks

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! [emoji1303]


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## tatesbluff

Happy Thanksgiving! Start another week of vacation Saturday. I’ve had some bucks in range but I’m hoping for at least a 3.5 year old. Hopefully next week will bring some luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Check out this big ol Tom that came right by me tonight!


----------



## DanF

Happy Thanksgiving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

aaron1203 said:


> View attachment 7744397
> 
> Check out this big ol Tom that came right by me tonight!


Cool photo !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Finally found the last piece to my project, the old beat up hunting with permission sign!! Really like how it turned out!


----------



## DanF

aaron1203 said:


> View attachment 7745976
> 
> Finally found the last piece to my project, the old beat up hunting with permission sign!! Really like how it turned out!


Very nice!! I like that a lot. Good job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

That looks good


----------



## V3x

I still can't climb a tree but my son shot a pretty good buck from one of my stands.
Seeing him get one just might even be better than killing it myself 😁


----------



## Jerred44

Hell ya. Congrats to your son


----------



## hillegass

Awesome buck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Now that firearms season is over in Michigan, actually Muzzy started today, I went out and checked some cams I’ve had out for a few weeks. I’m happy to say the 12 point I shot on Nov. 12th. was still alive as of Nov. 20th. First picture is 2 days after I hit him almost in bow range of the stand I shot him from. The 2nd. picture is over a scrape not far from where I shot him and he was on that scrape 3 or 4 times over the course of a week. You can see I hit him high, not sure if he dropped at the shot or I misjudged yardage but regardless, I didn’t get him. I have a month left to try and get him so fingers crossed we cross paths again and I make a better shot.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Got him yesterday








115"


----------



## hillegass

Congratulations brother!! More points on the board ! My Mach 34 should be here today so I plan to get back in woods soon.. all my big bucks are MIA so I’m gonna whack another doe for points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

HOYT5MAN said:


> Now that firearms season is over in Michigan, actually Muzzy started today, I went out and checked some cams I’ve had out for a few weeks. I’m happy to say the 12 point I ahot on Nov. 12th. was still alive as of Nov. 20th. First picture is 2 days after I hit him almost in bow range of the stand I shot him from. The 2nd. picture is over a scrape not far from where I shot him and he was on that scrape 3 or 4 times over the course of a week. You can see I hit him high, not sure if he dropped at the shot or I misjudged yardage but regardless, I didn’t get him. I have a month left to try and get him so fingers crossed we cross paths again and I make a better shot.
> View attachment 7749809
> 
> View attachment 7749810


That buck is a stud dude! Hope you get a chance at him he would probably be a easy 155 or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Well I'm finally able to get around some and will be hunting this afternoon. Our cameras haven't been showing many shooter bucks but I'm hoping to at least put a doe on the ground.


----------



## DanF

IowaSwitchback said:


> Got him yesterday
> View attachment 7749920
> 
> 115"


Congrats!! Great buck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanF

V3x said:


> Well I'm finally able to get around some and will be hunting this afternoon. Our cameras haven't been showing many shooter bucks but I'm hoping to at least put a doe on the ground.


Good luck to you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Sweet buck congrats


----------



## hillegass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

PSE MACH 3 34 is a shooter ! Now I just need to kill something with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

hillegass said:


> PSE MACH 3 34 is a shooter ! Now I just need to kill something with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With Iowa Switchbacks buck we should be in second! If you bust a dandy we might still be in this🥳


----------



## hillegass

Let’s get some deer on the ground !!’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I’m still after them. Just got back to my truck and warming up. Saw a few does and a small buck but all out of bow range.


----------



## V3x

Awesome!

I'm not even close to done either. Not giving up until I contribute a least a doe but hoping for more


----------



## DanF

I probably won’t get back out again until our extended archery season opens the day after Christmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Planning to knock off work early tomorrow and see if I can add 50 to our score.
Should be a good afternoon to be out.


----------



## tatesbluff

IowaSwitchback said:


> Got him yesterday
> View attachment 7749920
> 
> 115"


Congrats! Nice buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

I’ll be after them until I kill one or their horns fall off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

This young buck keeps showing behind my house here in SC. I really want to see what he becomes next year but then again a extra 110 pts would be nice right now lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

You can see my stand in the back right corner on pic too lol  only a 35 yd shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

hillegass said:


> This young buck keeps showing behind my house here in SC. I really want to see what he becomes next year but then again a extra 110 pts would be nice right now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a lot of potential but if he’s in bow range quartering away….he’d be living on the edge if I were in that stand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

That’s what I’m saying too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

Hey guys. So sorry for being absent lately. Unfortunately, my wife and I have been going through a separation the past few months and it has obviously taken the joy out of everything for me and haven’t hunted much. Been down and out but I’ll be okay. 

I’m still going to put a deer or two on the board for us before it’s said and done. I wouldn’t air my dirty laundry on here normally but felt I owed you guys an explanation. It’s a terribly depressing thing to go through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Hawgfan said:


> Hey guys. So sorry for being absent lately. Unfortunately, my wife and I have been going through a separation the past few months and it has obviously taken the joy out of everything for me and haven’t hunted much. Been down and out but I’ll be okay.
> 
> I’m still going to put a deer or two on the board for us before it’s said and done. I wouldn’t air my dirty laundry on here normally but felt I owed you guys an explanation. It’s a terribly depressing thing to go through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear bud, my brother is going through it too and I wouldn't wish that on anyone.

I haven't contributed anything yet either, hopefully we can both put a couple on the board.


----------



## hillegass

Hawgfan said:


> Hey guys. So sorry for being absent lately. Unfortunately, my wife and I have been going through a separation the past few months and it has obviously taken the joy out of everything for me and haven’t hunted much. Been down and out but I’ll be okay.
> 
> I’m still going to put a deer or two on the board for us before it’s said and done. I wouldn’t air my dirty laundry on here normally but felt I owed you guys an explanation. It’s a terribly depressing thing to go through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Being in the woods always makes me feel better! I’m sure it will do the same for you brotha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawgfan

hillegass said:


> Being in the woods always makes me feel better! I’m sure it will do the same for you brotha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It usually does brother but earlier when I was at my darkest all it was was quietness and thoughts running through my head while trying to sit in a stand. Couldn’t enjoy it. Started duck hunting and had fun again due to all the action and didn’t have time for my thoughts if that makes sense. I’m about to get back in a tree though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillegass

Yes that does make sense!! I love duck hunting too! The season in NC comes back in this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Hawgfan said:


> It usually does brother but earlier when I was at my darkest all it was was quietness and thoughts running through my head while trying to sit in a stand. Couldn’t enjoy it. Started duck hunting and had fun again due to all the action and didn’t have time for my thoughts if that makes sense. I’m about to get back in a tree though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the changes in your life man. No need to explain as this is just a friendly competition and the real joy for me is meeting like minded bow hunters from all around the country. Hang in there man, it sounds like you’re starting to “feel” better and getting out to do things.


----------



## DanF

HOYT5MAN said:


> Sorry to hear about the changes in your life man. No need to explain as this is just a friendly competition and the real joy for me is meeting like minded bow hunters from all around the country. Hang in there man, it sounds like you’re starting to “feel” better and getting out to do things.


Yup, no need for explanations. Most important thing is your health and getting yourself right!! It does sound like you are starting in the right path. Hope you are back at it and feeling good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeybond

Hi fellas. My season here in NY is done for now,but opens for another 6 days after Christmas. My freezer is full but some does are hitting some of my wife's unfenced shrubs and are pushing on the fence around the other ones. So I thought I was done hunting but now I have orders to send another message to those young ones. I already killed their mother,but that was not enough deterrent. So maybe I will be good for another 50 points,I would have liked to contribute a buck to the scoring but passed on a six that I probably should have shot. Hindsight...
I had fun being on a team with you fellas and we are doing pretty good in the standings,some really nice bucks hit the ground.


----------



## xxkilla

I know I’ve been pretty quiet lately. Ive been in the process of selling my house and it has been a bit of a distraction 
as of late. Haven’t even hunted since the day before thanksgiving. The closing on the house is the end of the month and I can get back after it. Good news is the rut part of our season is coming up towards the end of January and into February and I will have several more days of vacation to devote to the pursuit of killing another deer.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Merry Christmas Everyone 🎅


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Merry Christmas!


----------



## hillegass

Merry Christmas team!! Maybe we get em next year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN

I’m still hunting boys. It has defiantly been an off year for me. Normally I’m good for at least one deer but I was all in for the 12 I was after this year. Deer don’t normally get that big here in Northern Michigan so he is a once in a lifetime buck for this area, thus the reason I was committed to this one deer. We have another week to hunt and I plan to be out every chance I can.


----------



## hillegass

Good luck brother!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

I’m still after them. A big doe would be nice but the does I’m seeing now after almost 2 months of gun season are in another mental state! They are scared of their shadow. 3 big does inside 20 yards in the last 2 days and I’ve yet to get my bow to full draw. Hopefully I’ll get lucky before the week is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatesbluff

Finally got it done this evening. Not one of the 2 old Nannie’s in the group but I was glad to get her. 1st out of a saddle. 56 years old and still doing new things deer hunting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V3x

Awesome job! 👊


----------



## hillegass

Nice work man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

Congratulations


----------



## V3x

Headed out this morning for one last shot at it. Hopefully put something down.


----------



## tatesbluff

HAPPY NEW YEAR! First morning of new year being spent 18 foot up on the side of a pine tree. It’s beautiful weather in south Arkansas. Sunshine and 60 degrees.Probably a little warm for deer but great for sitting and being comfortable. Best wishes for 2023.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

congrats on the deer


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Well that’s a wrap for my season guys. It’s been fun sharing the season with you all, unfortunately it was the first season in 10 years I didn’t fill a tag. I had my chances but didn’t capitalize on them, including a doe I arrowed two days ago. I’ll already be in the woods scouting for next season starting tomorrow. I’ll also be headed to Iowa in February to do some a scouting too. If you’ve hunted there before and have any pointers you can share feel free to message me. Lol- Sorry for the shameless plea. Congrats to those that were able to fill a tag or two this fall. It’s been a pleasure and good luck to the lucky ones that are able to still hunt. Happy New Year!


----------



## tatesbluff

Got another doe and a small buck this morning. He’s actually 3.5 and didn’t grow an inch from last year we put him on the list. He was tough! Shot him high at 9:30 and didn’t find him until 1:30. Lots of water and not much blood. Used HuntStand tracking to make larger and larger loops when I lost blood. He was 464 yards as the crow flies from where I shot him. High one lung. I would have bet my check he was double lunged.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

looks like a good shot crazy he went that far


----------



## aaron1203

Hey guys not asking for prayers necessarily but send a thought my way tomorrow morning! Going in for surgery at 8:00! Should be outpatient but have to go under general for the procedure and it has a rough recovery. I’ll check in after it’s all said and done and keep rooting for any of us still out there


----------



## HOYT5MAN

Good luck and I’ll say a prayer man. I hope all goes well and the recovery goes better than expected.


----------



## V3x

Good luck on your surgery Aaron and prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## V3x

My season is officially over as well.

Sorry guys for not contributing, this is the first year in a long time that I haven't gotten at least a couple baldies but this ankle is kicking my butt. It was a lot of fun, maybe some of us will team up again next year. Congrats to those who scored.


----------



## Jerred44

good luck with the surgery hope it goes well,
im going out thursday for one last doe, then im done for the season. heading to the domincan next week for wifes b day then season is over, then back to work on a bunch of european mounts, the quality of the deer that people brought me this year is up from years past


----------



## DanF

Good luck with the surgery, prayers sent!! Hope recovery goes well. 

I haven’t been able to get out since my Kansas trip ended. Work schedule kinda got nuts for me. Less people more responsibility type deal. Any way, good luck to those still putting in the time!! And, congrats to all that had success. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Hey guys made it home this morning, finally! Feeling pretty good! Thanks for the thoughts and well wishes! Good luck to the last few guys still out hunting!


----------

